
YouTube announces it'll no longer allow videos containing "hacked information" - pizza
https://twitter.com/FluorescentGrey/status/1293986702621437954/photo/1
======
tomcam
Impossible to enforce consistently. Feels like a way to exclude Wikileaked
info in particular.

~~~
37r6euueue
Oh no, not the site that's been a crowd sourced psy-op since day one.

~~~
ta17711771
Conjecture.

------
pixl97
Is this also against foreign governments like China committing abuses against
peoples?

Just claim anything bad against you was hacked.

Or does this apply to videos Google doesn't like?

~~~
ewzimm
According to the statement, it doesn't require that the information was
"hacked." It's only used as an example of something they would ban. It also
doesn't limit it to one country. If the information would interfere in an
election, perhaps even China's democratic centralism, according to this
statement, it should be banned.

So any secrets that politicians have been trying to cover up should not be
shared on YouTube. Any disclosures of corruption in any government should be
kept to another platform. It seems that this would exclude all news
organizations from using YouTube to broadcast if enforced fairly, but I would
guess that they would use a more narrow definition of "interfere."

~~~
ewzimm
I've seen elsewhere that this may be related to the Google Ads policy here:

[https://support.google.com/adspolicy/answer/9991623?hl=en&re...](https://support.google.com/adspolicy/answer/9991623?hl=en&ref_topic=29265)

This policy explicitly allows discussion and commentary, just not direct
access to information. So news is perfectly acceptable, as long as it doesn't
direct people to its sources. This is likely how YouTube will implement the
policy as well.

------
ratdoctor
I wonder if policies like this are being put in just to cover platforms'
liability coming up to the election, but carries no real teeth.

------
ilaksh
When are they going to start disallowing imposter Bitcoin scams?

Or is that their bread and butter now?

------
justanotheranon
so if Snowden had waited 7 years and leaked today instead of 2013, then the
100's of thousands of videos about it with billions of views would all be
censored by Google?

would every teleconference video with Snowden also be banned?

Google is EVIL and this is all going to backfire in the most spectacular
outcome of unintended consequences.

------
randyrand
This is ridiculous.

